# leagle for hunting



## ohiocatan (Mar 12, 2005)

i have a question recently bought a 22-250 jsut as a benchrest gun. I was at the range yesterday and a guy was swearing up and down i could use it to hunt deer. I am shooting a 60 gr bullet out of it, although i heard that it was the diameter of the bullet that mattered not the actual grain of the bullet. I am hunting kentucky any help would be appreciated thanks again guys
josh


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

You can not use a rifle to hunt deer in Ohio. If there is ever a doubt on what you can and can not do in hunting in Ohio, NEVER take someones word for ANYTHING! They will not be the one standing in front of the judge trying to explain " I heard it from someone that I could"

10, 12, 16, 20, 28, or .410 gauge shotgun using one ball or one rifled slug per barrel (rifled shotgun barrels are permitted when using shotgun slug ammunition); or muzzleloading rifle .38 caliber or larger; or handgun with 5-in. minimum length barrel, using straight-walled cartridges .357 caliber or larger, or longbow, crossbow (draw weight limitations same as for Archery Season). 

Shotguns cannot be capable of holding more than three shells. This means you may not hunt with a shotgun capable of holding more than three shells, unless it is plugged with a one-piece filler which limits the capacity of the gun to three shells. The filler must be such that it cannot be removed without disassembling the gun.


----------



## ohiocatan (Mar 12, 2005)

yea i know how ohio is but like i said im hunting kentucky and trying to still find the regs on it but thanks
josh


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

ohiocatan said:


> I am hunting kentucky any help would be appreciated thanks again guys
> josh


 I will answer the question with that in mind. I think Fish or Die missed that detail.

I do not hunt Kentucky so I am not answering this with any personal experience but merely duplicating what is on the regulations. I found this on the KDFWR web site.



> Equipment Restrictions
> Any caliber centerfire rifle or centerfire
> handgun is legal for deer hunting during
> modern gun season. (Centerfire means a
> ...


 Based on that I would say the only determining factor is whether a rifle is centerfire. I guess I always thought there was a minimum caliber as well.​


----------



## Hoss5355 (Apr 9, 2004)

For the 60 grain question, I would say no, you shouldn't hunt deer with a 60 grain bullet. 


Have deer been killed with a 22-250 or even a 22 caliber, yes, they have. We have butchered 1400 lb beef and shot them in the head with a .22 pistol. It will kill, just like any gun. If you are shooting deer, I would say that a .243 would be about the smallest I would go and with a 100 grain bullet or bigger to the vitals. You are taking a great chance of wounding a deer shooting with that small of bullet, especially at any distance. 

Use the 22-250 for varmints and coyotes, just my .02 but I'd steer clear of the deer.

Here's a link to some info about bullets and what they are used for link 
Kevin


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Sorry I missed the kentucky part of your thread.

I hunt deer in Mo every year with my .243 and have never had one go more than 20 yards. Not sure if I would try anything smaller but have shot a few hogs and a couple steer with a .22 and they went down pretty quick. Not the same as shooting across a field at a deer but still dropped them.


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

I have hunted since the mid 80's with a 22-250 for varmits and deer. I stopped using it for deer about 95 when I got my 30-06. To use one you need to be extremly sure about your shooting ability. The round is small but does carry a punch. You will need to be good at tracking because you will have at least one that does not drop close by and you do not have a very big hole that blood is coming out of. I never lost a deer that I shot with it but I would not recomend the round for deer.


----------



## ohioredneck08 (Jun 9, 2005)

im not looking at what else says but i will tell you what i know and have heard i know Shotgun is the only thing besides mussel loader and that has to be larger than a 38 cal. 


i have heard you can hunt dear with a big bore rifle tho but i heard That! 
and thats in ohio im pretty sure that the rules are the same for indiana and kentucky i could be wrong


----------



## ohiocatan (Mar 12, 2005)

i did find and call a game warden to claify it so for the record it is leagle. I here everyone on not using it for deer it is a very small caliber. I got my other rifles for that. I was just curious b/c my buddy and i were talking about it. Although with the capabilities and a good set of optics im sure a head shot would absolutely destroy him lol. But thanks again guys


----------



## Walleye 3 (Jul 2, 2005)

I would tell you that it is the construction of the bullet that makes all the difference. If you are shooting a 60g hollow point or ballistic tip bullet I would have to say that it would not be very good for hunting deer. The bullet is designed for thin-skinned animals like ground hogs and will explode on impact. You may get away with it on a headshot but at close range and high velocity it will come apart. There are a few companies that make good bullets that may stand up to the high velocity and work for you. Hornady makes a 60g soft point and if you could find a 60g bullet in a Barnes X or triple shock it would be a good choice. I have used an 87g Sierra soft point in my 25-06 with very good results on deer. The main thing I guess is shot placement and with the light bullet I break them down through the front shoulder so that they cant run off. I have also used a 243 with great results and a 100g bullet works great. My favorite caliber is the 7mmers, they give you a good variety of bullet weights and from 100g to 195g and will take any game you would be after. If you are confident in your rifle and your ability that is also half the battle when it comes to choosing a good deer-hunting rifle. If you think that it will work then give it a try I am shore many deer have fallen to the 22 calibers. Just my thoughts.


----------



## ohioredneck08 (Jun 9, 2005)

i also have a 22 250 and i agree with walleye i use mine for ground hogs i have a winchester super x round 4000 Fps lol i woulndt recomend that, and also the 22 250 like the 223 is such a small bullet that if it hits a leaf it will go off course and you run the risk of injuring the deer


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Ohioredneck if your referring to Ohio and using a large caliber rifle, check your regs.

10, 12, 16, 20, 28, or .410 gauge shotgun using one ball or one rifled slug per barrel (rifled shotgun barrels are permitted when using shotgun slug ammunition); or muzzleloading rifle .38 caliber or larger; or handgun with 5-in. minimum length barrel, using straight-walled cartridges .357 caliber or larger, or longbow, crossbow (draw weight limitations same as for Archery Season). 

Shotguns cannot be capable of holding more than three shells. This means you may not hunt with a shotgun capable of holding more than three shells, unless it is plugged with a one-piece filler which limits the capacity of the gun to three shells. The filler must be such that it cannot be removed without disassembling the gun.


----------



## Walleye 3 (Jul 2, 2005)

Just to clarify I use my large caliber rifles to hunt deer in PA and WV and also out west when I can afford it. I do use rifles to hunt ground hogs and coyotes here in Ohio. I like hunting with shotguns, pistols and muzzle loaders here, it makes for more of a challenge and changes things up a little. Like has been said here already, never take anyones advice on hunting regulations for ant state. They could have changed, talk with the experts and start on the right page. Good luck with the deer this year.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Walleye 3 has given you the best advice on this subject. The 22-250 was designed to be a varmint cartridge. Hence the bullets that are designed for it have a rapid expansion upon impact. This does not make for a good deer cartridge. On a whitetail deer you want some penetration prior to expansion. 

There is no one cartridge that can do it all. For a perfect deer cartridge look into a 7mm-08 Remington or 308 Winchester. Remember shooting at a whitetail is not going to be like shooting off a bench at a range. 

The 223 remington uses the same bullet as the 22-250. The FBI hostage rescue teams have long since returned to the 308. That should be self explanatory.
One final piece of advice , pick up a good reloading book, even if you do not plan to reload. It will teach you all you would ever want to know about any cartridge.


----------

